# the training alone dvd set



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

I want this set and i hear that they are taking pr orders so where can i order this at??!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

1) click the Lardy banner at the top of RTF
2) click the "Dennis Voigt" link at the top of YBS page
3) scroll down and click "order now"
4) break out your credit or debit card


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

who's putting this video out ?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

43x said:


> who's putting this video out ?
> 
> Thanks


YBS media...home of the Lardy material, Sound Beginnigs/Mertens, Rorem and Rorem/Carr.....now home of Voigt (Dennis, not Ray)


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I put my order in earlier today. They say it will ship in March. Can not wait.


----------



## Scott Harris (Mar 16, 2005)

Looking forward to this one. Has anyone had a chance to look at it? Take care all.

Scott


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Maybe Dennis will have some at the seminar this week?


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I've been waiting for this one to come out. Just put a pre-order in.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Dang! I just bought the Rorem/Carr seminar video and Evan's puppy video. I bought Dave Rorem's handling video a couple months ago. Now I need another. You guys are going to get me killed by my wife! 

Gotta have it and that's my bottom line regards,

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...QoADAA&usg=AFQjCNE7lDlAEWQW7wyMsz1iPjNOuknwVg


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

This sounds like something I'd be keen to own, but I have a question. 

With enough money, almost anything is possible, even training a retriever solo. To date, I just haven't been able to convince the hubby (not a dog-a-holic) that sophisticated launching devices and stickmen etc. are a good investment. (Go figure. He thinks making mortgage payments on time is important. What a lack of imagination!)

If I got this video set, will it just say... go by remote equipment and a truck to tote it around in?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

1tulip said:


> To date, I just haven't been able to convince the hubby (not a dog-a-holic) that sophisticated launching devices and stickmen etc. are a good investment


Well then you need to decide, continue training him or washing him out.
Some dog training folk I have observed go through 2 or 3 all while still advancing the same dog.

.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

1tulip, 
I had to laugh when I read your post. I have the same problem with my wife, and her lack of understanding the need for dog training supplies. Do what I did, just order three GU SOG's and Tri-Tronics electronics. I think by spring she will be talking to me.


----------



## silver1108 (Feb 27, 2005)

Bonus
Three SOG and silence. Life doesnt get any better then that
Congrats


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

He was at last years Lardy transition seminar and did at 2-3 hour preso on training alone. He is a great amature handler and a nice guy. Some of it was good but the problem is that training alone isn't much of a problem with you have 9 remote wingers, 3 remote gunners, 4-wheeler, pen full of ducks, 50 acres with 3 technical ponds....ect... which is what alot of the drills he showed us used. The challenge is what do you do when your limited on these things. I hope this video does that. I am very interested to see.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

> If I got this video set, will it just say... go buy remote equipment and a truck to tote it around in?


Not at all, but it will be the start of a terminal "infection". Here's an example of the "advanced stages" of the "disease". 

*"training alone - terminal package"* 









edit: I got by on much less when we started.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Nate_C said:


> He was at last years Lardy transition seminar and did at 2-3 hour preso on training alone. He is a great amature handler and a nice guy. Some of it was good but the problem is that training alone isn't much of a problem with you have 9 remote wingers, 3 remote gunners, 4-wheeler, pen full of ducks, 50 acres with 3 technical ponds....ect... which is what alot of the drills he showed us used. The challenge is what do you do when your limited on these things. I hope this video does that. I am very interested to see.


I just placed a order today. I'm with you, hope it shows how to train on a soda pop budget


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

You can teach skills, establish high standards and good habits, and develop a rapport with your dog training alone, but your dog will never reach its competitive potential if you don't challenge those skills and standards in new places in group situations. I've learned that "dirty secret" of training alone the hard way.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Nate_C said:


> He was at last years Lardy transition seminar and did at 2-3 hour preso on training alone. He is a great amature handler and a nice guy. Some of it was good but the problem is that training alone isn't much of a problem with you have 9 remote wingers, 3 remote gunners, 4-wheeler, pen full of ducks, 50 acres with 3 technical ponds....ect... which is what alot of the drills he showed us used. The challenge is what do you do when your limited on these things. I hope this video does that. I am very interested to see.


In the Workshop last spring, I only gavve 1 demo using special equipment. Mostly, I showed things you can do without equipment.The new DVD will show you how to throw marks yourself without any special equipment. It will also show you drills and exercises that you can do alone without equipment to advance your dog. However, if you have aspirations to be competitive in all-age field trials, you will need to simulate mutliple gunner tests on a regular basis and this will require either a training group or remote devices. I illustrate that in the DVD. I do think you could train for Hunt tests alone the majority of the time and then get together weekly with a group. However for advanced field trial work, you will likely need more frequent exposure to the bigger set-ups. 

Perhaps most important when training alone is the way you balance your work and pay attention to principles of training, attitude, control and your own handling practices and standards. I talk a lot about these in the 80 page book that goes with the DVD. Don't just watch the DVD!! Still looks like shipping might not be until March!


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

Could someone please give me a table of contents on this video? I am interested but I would like to know what the topics are before I purchase.


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry I hope my comment didn't come off as to negitive. I actually really enjoyed your sections of the seminar. I recall 2 specific sections. One was using the equipment and the other was at that amazing technical pond which I guess my comments were based on. I also recall after the equipment presentation you showing the drill where you walked out on each throw which was very useful. I didn't mean to deminish your insight into the game. I guess I was making a general comment about training alone. 

I am also planning to preorder the video and know it will add to my training but I also know it is likely not a silver bullet to my biggest three problems: Lack of money, lack of time and lack of people to train with consistantly. Getting out more then twice a week to get in meaningful train set ups is next to impossible which has put things like AFC, and GRHRCH almost out of reach. If your vidoes could give me the ablity to add one more meaningful day per week that I could do quickly and alone it would be amazing.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Nate_C said:


> Sorry I hope my comment didn't come off as to negitive. I actually really enjoyed your sections of the seminar. I recall 2 specific sections. One was using the equipment and the other was at that amazing technical pond which I guess my comments were based on. I also recall after the equipment presentation you showing the drill where you walked out on each throw which was very useful. I didn't mean to deminish your insight into the game. I guess I was making a general comment about training alone.
> 
> I am also planning to preorder the video and know it will add to my training but I also know it is likely not a silver bullet to my biggest three problems: Lack of money, lack of time and lack of people to train with consistantly. Getting out more then twice a week to get in meaningful train set ups is next to impossible which has put things like AFC, and GRHRCH almost out of reach. If your vidoes could give me the ablity to add one more meaningful day per week that I could do quickly and alone it would be amazing.


Nate: Nothing taken negative at all-just wanted you to know that I do cover training alone with and without equipment. We all have a lack of money, lack of time and lack of help and a shortage of silver bullets but you can do OK with lead! Quite a few folks are asking about the Content. Below is the TOC for the Book which parallels the DVD. 
*Training Retrievers Alone with Dennis Voigt*
*Table of Contents*
Introduction 
How to use this manual
*Disc 1 -Training Retrievers Alone –The Basics*
WHY TRAIN ALONE?
THROWING MARKS BY YOURSELF
Throwing Marks from Your Side
Stand Alones
Walk Backs
Send Backs
REMOTE CONTROL DEVICES
Choosing the Right Devices
Using Remote Devices
EFFECTIVE TRAINING ALONE
Simulating Weekend Tests
Improving your dog and yourself
Some Handling Tips while Training Alone
*Bonus-* Training Discussions
*Disc 2 -Training Retrievers Alone – The Practice*
TRAINING FUNDAMENTALS 
Follow a Program
Principles of Training
Praise and Corrections
FAVOURITE FIELD SET-UPS
All-In-One Triples
Delayed Triples
Flip-Flops and other Efficient Set-ups
3-Peat Marks and Blinds
Simplifying Set-ups
ABCD Marking Exercise
HUNT TESTS AND HUNTING 
Hunt Test and Hunting Set-ups
Waterfowl Hunting
Upland Hunting
PROBLEM SOLVING AND TEAMWORK DRILLS
Wagon-Wheel Lining Drills
Steadiness and Heeling Drills
Tune-Up and Chinese Drills
Split Casting Drills
Come-In Drill
Pre-Event Drill and Training Tips
The Transition Hurdle and Cold Blind Problems
DAILY TRAINING
Planning and note-taking
Theming your training
Balancing your training
Guidelines for daily training
CLOSING REMARKS
*Bonus-*Working a young dog on wagon-wheel for teamwork


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Dennis, thanks for posting the contents. This looks outstanding and I look forward to getting it. Thanks


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, can't wait to get mine! The TOC looks like it will help in a lot of areas. Come on March!!!!!


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

RetrieversOnline, have you started shipping the DVD ? IF not what's it looking like ?
Thanks


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Maybe Dennis will have some at the seminar this week?


He did and I was very impressed. Ordered my copy as soon as I got back to the motel and got online.

Thank you Dennis for the great ideas, can't wait until next month when it ships.

Marty


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I too am waiting.... to broaden my learning.


----------



## krakadawn (Jan 8, 2006)

I have had the opportunity to preview  it. You will no doubt revisit this DVD to review certain approaches over time. It is very well laid out,clear with directions and will prove to be of value over time.Lots of great strategies shared throughout this video!

Jim


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I'll get mine!

Now if we could just manufacture good water to work on here in the high desert in deep winter!


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

I just ordered mine.

Dennis - Is it still looking to ship next month?


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Based on the contents, how could I NOT order this? I have to train alone 80% of the time so this will help me train better.

Off to order!!

Loren


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Have they started to ship yet


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just waitin' on Big Brown!


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> Nate: Nothing taken negative at all-just wanted you to know that I do cover training alone with and without equipment. We all have a lack of money, lack of time and lack of help and a shortage of silver bullets but you can do OK with lead! Quite a few folks are asking about the Content. Below is the TOC for the Book which parallels the DVD.
> *Training Retrievers Alone with Dennis Voigt*
> *Table of Contents*
> Introduction
> ...


is there any advantage to book/dvd? if you could only get one which would you get? being hunt test season i am on a serious budget. i'd love the DVD, but a book can be read and reviewed on planes, in the fields, etc....


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

david gibson said:


> is there any advantage to book/dvd? if you could only get one which would you get? being hunt test season i am on a serious budget. i'd love the DVD, but a book can be read and reviewed on planes, in the fields, etc....


i think the book comes with the dvd. if im not mistaken...


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

anyone got one of these yet?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

david gibson said:


> is there any advantage to book/dvd? if you could only get one which would you get? being hunt test season i am on a serious budget. i'd love the DVD, but a book can be read and reviewed on planes, in the fields, etc....


http://www.ybsmedia.com/DennisVoigt.html

States you get "2 DVDs and a comprehensive 80 page book which details methods"

Hmmmmm....think this would be a great gift idea <hint, hint to my husband>

FOM


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I called on monday on the Approx ship date. 

The books were done and waiting on them. Late this week or early next week for an approx ship time


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Dang...This thread just had to keep popping up didn't it. Popped up so many times I finally broke down and ordered a copy. ;-)


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Anybody know if the orders are being shipped. I tried to call a couple of times this week, know one answered the phone


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

UPDATE

Well it turns out that "Training Retrievers Alone" missed the deadline for this year's Oscars but AVATAR didn't! So what you ask? 

Well, we got delayed because of AVATAR and it's success. Why? Apparently AVATAR ordered 15 million of the 2 disc DVD jackets and no supplier had any any left in stock for us!!!!! 

We just found a supplier for a lesser number so we're able to package up this week coming and then start mailing out :razz:

Sorry for the delay. 

All of this caused a 2 week delay in mailing the current issue of Retrievers ONLINE also. It will mail in another week. Sure hope the wait is worthwhile for you all-Thanks for your patience!!

Cheers


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for the update Dennis


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Well it turns out that "Training Retrievers Alone" missed the deadline for this year's Oscars but AVATAR didn't! So what you ask?
> 
> ...


Avatar was a great movie


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Pleased to announce shipping begins tomorrow (Fri. 12 March) of 
Training Retrievers Alone DVD/Book in the order that pre-orders received. 

Hope you all enjoy and benefit.

It's been a long wait-thanks for your interest and patience.

Cheers


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

YIPPY YIPPY YIPPY...... I can't wait


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank You for the update. I cant wait to watch it.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Can't wait to get mine... wish it could be here this weekend. Supposed to POUR all weekend and I could get a lot of DVD watching done.

Well, at least its not SNOW!!!!


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Great! Can't wait.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

1tulip said:


> This sounds like something I'd be keen to own, but I have a question.
> 
> With enough money, almost anything is possible, even training a retriever solo. To date, I just haven't been able to convince the hubby (not a dog-a-holic) that sophisticated launching devices and stickmen etc. are a good investment. (Go figure. He thinks making mortgage payments on time is important. What a lack of imagination!)
> 
> If I got this video set, will it just say... go by remote equipment and a truck to tote it around in?


 
OMG, that's hilarious. I think we are in the same boat. I am going to try and get my husband to watch the video with me, when it gets here.
Some day, maybe he'll realize that once I get the equip I need (hmm, not want?) I'll be set and it'll all be good.  $2000 I think might do it. 

Juli


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> $2000 I think might do it


Nope, just a start.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Howard N said:


> Nope, just a start.


well, I have just about everything except launchers..  I'd agree that if you are getting 'outfitted' you'll be into in about $3-4K - bumpers, training pistols, radios, chairs, dog crates or truck box, stick men, holding blinds, wingers, launchers and/or wingers, e-collars, first aid kit, leads, heeling stick(s), long lines, bird crates and birds - boat and fourwheeler could be other options....

Yikes!:razz:

Juli


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Juli H said:


> well, I have just about everything except launchers..  I'd agree that if you are getting 'outfitted' you'll be into in about $3-4K - bumpers, training pistols, radios, chairs, dog crates or truck box, stick men, holding blinds, wingers, launchers and/or wingers, e-collars, first aid kit, leads, heeling stick(s), long lines, bird crates and birds - boat and fourwheeler could be other options....
> 
> Yikes!:razz:
> 
> Juli


I've convinced myself I need to have lots of the equipment so $3-4K is low. Did I mention the truck and 4-wheeler? both very important. However, some of my VERY best training and VERY best teaching and VERY best times have been with 2-3 bumpers and 1 dog and a whistle. You can't do it all that way but you sure can do some great things-worth remembering!


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I received my DVD set as well. When I went to watch it last night the DVD player in the bedroom would not play the DVD. What came up on the screen were three folders one said root, one video and one audio. 
I ejected the DVD and took it into the living room and it played normal. The non playing DVD is a Samsung, that has never had problems playing a DVD, the playing DVD is a sony. Does anyone have suggestions on why this would happen? Any secrets to getting the DVD to play on the samsung? 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

2labs said:


> I received my DVD set as well. When I went to watch it last night the DVD player in the bedroom would not play the DVD. What came up on the screen were three folders one said root, one video and one audio.
> I ejected the DVD and took it into the living room and it played normal. The non playing DVD is a Samsung, that has never had problems playing a DVD, the playing DVD is a sony. Does anyone have suggestions on why this would happen? Any secrets to getting the DVD to play on the samsung?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Use the remote to navigate to the video folder. Inside should be some video files. Click on them and the might play. Its reading it like a computer instead of auto playing. It might be because of the video format the DVD was burned in. Some don't like divix format. Is it in divix format?


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

Recieved my copy here in sunny Aus and have watched DVDs and read manual - great stuff. The ideas on pre trial work especially - have never seen this described so well before.

One question please: under Guidelines for Daily Training - marking - when using mechanical throwers (in my case bumper boys) what do you do when a dog mismarks? Is it better to call dog back and simplify the mark, or handle, or walk up and show the dog where the mark is or possibly fire off another bumper or any other suggestions? My 2 dogs are advanced and late transition.


----------



## Susan P (Apr 24, 2007)

Just finished watching the Training Retrievers Alone video.
I think it is just great.
A good addition to your library.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

> Is it better to call dog back and simplify the mark, or handle, or walk up and show the dog where the mark is or possibly fire off another bumper or any other suggestions?


Do your wingers provide any sound? Two of my wingers are rigged with a "squealing whistle" which can be activated......frequently. If the dog hunts and drifts out of or drives through the AOF, I can activate the sound (repeatedly). This acts in the same manner as having a gunner say "Hey/Hey". The dog is drawn back to the station and AOF. 

If that fails, I "bite the bullet" and handle. If this marking issue is repeated in subsequent sessions, things get simplified quickly.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have attached a 2 way radio to my wingers for helping young pups out with a "hey hey".


----------



## heather (Feb 9, 2009)

I finished watching the Training Alone dvd & found it very information. It has great ideas. Well worth it.


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

Got mine last week, started watching it Friday evening. Wouldn't play in one dvd player, but played fine in another. Both Magnivox players, but one kept coming up with an error message. But the one hooked to the big screen worked fine, TV I wanted to see it on anyway.


----------

